
Building A Better Cloud With Solidfire Storage - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Tech-Transfer/Building-A-Better-Cloud-With-Solidfire-Storage
======
jolan
Unfortunately with 0 details. I'd be interested to hear who/what is their
target market.

SSD would be nice in a cloud server, but I doubt I'll ever need the
performance.

